# 08' McQuades



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Who is all heading out to Biz this weekend for the tourney and who are you playing with?

I'll be heading out thursday night, play with Bordertown in Class D. Got a nice 12:10 draw on Sat., still not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing. Could make friday a little too dangerous.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Got a nice 12:10 draw on Sat


If you are in it to win it, that is bad, if you are there for chits and giggles, that is GREAT!!!!! :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

i miss playing in that tourney....always had fun there.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wish i was. i have a legion tourney to coach in Valley and then have the big 10 yr class reunion this weekend(go 9999..98!!!!)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> Who is all heading out to Biz this weekend for the tourney and who are you playing with?
> 
> I'll be heading out thursday night, play with Bordertown in Class D. Got a nice 12:10 draw on Sat., still not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing. Could make friday a little too dangerous.


*A&R Drywall* is playing at 1:30 in Mandan! First time in 6 years we got a afternoon game! Friday night could be a fun one!!!

Look for a bald guy wearing a mustache and NODAK apparel! Yes, I grew a flavor savor just for the tournemant! 8)


----------

